# Broke down and bought a dashcam..... tips?



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

I only drive part time and after this weekend I decided it's time to buy one. 

Had a drunk gay man (which in itself doesn't bother me one way or another) get way too "handsy" with me on a ride on Saturday that was very close to having to be addressed. 

That being said I saw the GoPro Hero 5 on rollback at Walmart to 179.00 and i bought one

1) what are the rules about notifying people you have a camera running?

2) do you just leave it running the whole time or only when people are in car?

3) what size Micro SD card do you use?

4) how long do you keep the videos before you delete them?

5) if i get any blowback do i just tell them the camera runs or they walk....would you ever turn it off for a Pax?

6) how often do PAXs even comment on it?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't have an answer to your questions, just a comment on your situation

A man putting his hands on me would be reason for me to turn my dash cam off.

What would happen next I'll leave to everyones imagination.


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't have an answer to your questions, just a comment on your situation
> 
> A man putting his hands on me would be reason for me to turn my dash cam off.
> 
> What would happen next I'll leave to everyones imagination.


Trust me if it weren't for the ladies in the back seat it could have gotten ugly. A lot more to that story tbh

But it was enough to get me to get a dashcam


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

$9 dashcam on tophatter works fine


----------



## Elimagun (May 14, 2018)

Thanks for those questions, I am new and have the same ones. Also, what state do you drive? I think the laws change depending. I’m in CA. I think if the volume is off you can record without telling anyone in all states but not sure after that. 



What I would say if asked is “it’s on a loop and records over itself unless there’s an incident I need to report. Its just to protect everyone in the car.

But I’m interested in reading more experienced responses.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> A man putting his hands on me would be reason for me to turn my dash cam off.
> 
> What would happen next I'll leave to everyones imagination.


Do you go into Demolition Daddy mode involving '70s era gay porn soundtracks (brown chicken, brown cow) playing in the background, and a lot of slippery when wet activities as you pound him real good?



RedSteel said:


> Trust me if it weren't for the ladies in the back seat it could have gotten ugly. A lot more to that story tbh


Yeah I know how you feel I had some drunk guy expose himself to me. I guess he thought it was funny. I can't imagine he thought there was anything sexy, or appealing about it.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

RedSteel said:


> 1) what are the rules about notifying people you have a camera running?


Check your local law. The key to the consent question is AUDIO recording, not video. If you're recording audio (you certainly should be), your state is either a one-party consent or *two-party consent* state.

If PA is a two-party consent state, you must notify riders in some way to be legal. Simple stickers saying audio/video recording may be in progress meet the requirement and can be purchased online.



> 2) do you just leave it running the whole time or only when people are in car?
> 
> 3) what size Micro SD card do you use?


These two questions depend on the specs of the camera you have.



> 4) how long do you keep the videos before you delete them?


Individual decision. Some drivers keep them quite a while.

I don't save mine at all unless there is something noteworthy on a ride -- BUT, I drive part-time and almost exclusively daytime, NO late night drunk runs.



> 5) if i get any blowback do i just tell them the camera runs or they walk....would you ever turn it off for a Pax?


Again, individual situational decision. I've had a couple of celebrities in the car and I've asked them if they wanted it off. All of them said no.

Most pax don't even notice it, and mine is a Falcon 360 which is very obvious. If they do, and say anything, I just say that it's for both their safety and mine. I've never had a pax complain or ask me to turn it off -- but I think it depends largely on your approach and demeanor in answering questions.

If I DID have a pax display an attitude about the dashcam, I would stop, put them out, and cancel the ride so they can't give me a bad rating. If they show their ass, nothing good will come from the rest of that ride.



> 6) how often do PAXs even comment on it?


Rarely -- once or twice a month...and they always say they think it's a good idea.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Works perfectly but isn't it special


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

RedSteel said:


> 1) what are the rules about notifying people you have a camera running?
> 
> 2) do you just leave it running the whole time or only when people are in car?
> 
> ...


1) what are the rules about notifying people you have a camera running?

*Depends on your local laws. Check in your cities forum, someone there is likely well informed.*

2) do you just leave it running the whole time or only when people are in car?

*I leave mine on at all times when I am driving - ridshare or not. Never know what you might miss if you toggle it on and off.*

3) what size Micro SD card do you use?

*One that will last long enough to save your longest driving shifts without recording over the earliest part of your shift. I have a Vantrue N2 Pro and I use a 128GB.*

4) how long do you keep the videos before you delete them?

*I now upload to Google Photo (it's Free!) and save them for 30 days.*

5) if i get any blowback do i just tell them the camera runs or they walk....would you ever turn it off for a Pax?

*I would. My car, my rules. It's OK if they object, be nice and suggest they request another driver.*

6) how often do PAXs even comment on it?

*In my case, once and it might have save me a hassle. Two guys got in, one was agitated about something right away - not sure what but it had nothing to do with me. But he was starting to act like an a-hole. Second guy asked I have a dash cam. When I turned on the interior light and pointed to my cam and explained that I record exterior and interior activity it got mellow fast. Two other times I brought it up in general conversations and in both cases, the Pax said they didn't even notice, nor did they care.*


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

Thank you....I got the vantrue as also.....are you having issues with the ball joint getting lose??


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

RedSteel said:


> Thank you....I got the vantrue as also.....are you having issues with the ball joint getting lose??


Not on mine. Seems to be OK,

However, I did modify my mount so it fits above my rear view mirror. In short, I cut off the section cup and mounted the swivel to a flat pad with velcrow on it. Takes up less space, gives me better visibility, and fits well with the angle of my windshield.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

YukonDew said:


> 1) what are the rules about notifying people you have a camera running?
> 
> *Depends on your local laws. Check in your cities forum, someone there is likely well informed.*
> 
> ...


Very helpful responder! Would ask questions of again. A++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



YukonDew said:


> Not on mine. Seems to be OK,
> 
> However, I did modify my mount so it fits above my rear view mirror. In short, I cut off the section cup and mounted the swivel to a flat pad with velcrow on it. Takes up less space, gives me better visibility, and fits well with the angle of my windshield.


That's a good idea. I hadn't considered velcro. Because of the heat down here adhesive bubbles up and eventually falls off the glass, but I recently found an adhesive made by 3M that I believe can stand up to the heat.


----------



## RochesterUberDriver (Aug 24, 2017)

YukonDew said:


> Not on mine. Seems to be OK,
> 
> However, I did modify my mount so it fits above my rear view mirror. In short, I cut off the section cup and mounted the swivel to a flat pad with velcrow on it. Takes up less space, gives me better visibility, and fits well with the angle of my windshield.


Can you post a picture of your setup please?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Yeah I know how you feel I had some drunk guy expose himself to me. I guess he thought it was funny. I can't imagine he thought there was anything sexy, or appealing about it.


If someone is a homosexual, they probably are.

When I drove Yellow Cab, none of the LGBTQ passengers had any allusions about cab drivers.

We were all heterosexual to a man (only one woman drove at night out of hundreds of drivers). Even the one gay cab driver was an honorary heterosexual when he was behind the wheel.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

1) what are the rules about notifying people you have a camera running?

Check your state laws. It will be under wiretapping laws. Video recording is wide open. The issue is audio recording. Most dashcams give you ability to turn off the sound recording.
2) do you just leave it running the whole time or only when people are in car?

This goes back to you buying a action camera instead of a dash cam. My camera is setup to run off my car battery so it is running 24/7. When parked, it records when it detect motion or impact. When in motion it records.
3) what size Micro SD card do you use?

64gb as actual dashcam loops over itself. I lock video where the ride is questionable so I can save later to my google drive.
4) how long do you keep the videos before you delete them?

Goes back to you buying a action cam. I let my dashcam do what it is intended to do so I don't have to manage it. Just go buy a 4tb external hard drive and expend all that time and energy managing useless video
5) if i get any blowback do i just tell them the camera runs or they walk....would you ever turn it off for a Pax?

I have ran a dashcam for 3 years. 5600 rides. 4.96 rating. Not one report. I do get a lot of questions which they typically ask for the information on the camera as they are interested in buying one.
6) how often do PAXs even comment on it?

See #5. Also, my is mounted below my rear view mirror in plain sight. I do not hide it.
Now my recommendation is return that go pro toy and go purchase a real dash cam. Vantrue N2 pro records front and back, night vision, GPS tracking, etc. It's on sale right now for $160.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If someone is a homosexual, they probably are.


Probably are what, like heterosexual people when it comes to inappropriate sexual conduct like this?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Probably are what, like heterosexual people when it comes to inappropriate sexual conduct like this?


Since you reported it was a gay guy who did the exposure, I assume the man knew his business and got positive reactions in the past.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Since you reported it was a gay guy who did the exposure, I assume the man knew his business and got positive reactions in the past.


Oh ok I see. Maybe. Who knows. He's a creep.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Tip #1 return the Go Pro and buy a real dash cam. 

No one mentioned that a Go Pro sucks as a dash cam.
Great camera, but no dash cam features.
Most importantly it only has one lens. You need a dual lens camera for safety.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

For dashcam newbie, it will be much better to get one simple module, such as Viofo a119!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

For Uber if it doesn't have dual lenses it is useless. 
You need the inside view as much or more than the outside view. 

Look at the Transcend dual lens camera. 
I have had one since the Taco Bell incident and it works great. 
You can find one for $160 if you shop.


----------



## Jamez400 (Apr 22, 2017)

My Hero 5 showed that it was getting hot and the screen was acting weird. I also had no fun taking off all the videos from the SD card on the computer every night. I probably could have done that through the GoPro but I really just stopped using it because It kept getting hot and the battery and kept having issues. I think dash cams are not supposed to be GoPros


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

RedSteel said:


> I only drive part time and after this weekend I decided it's time to buy one.
> 
> Had a drunk gay man (which in itself doesn't bother me one way or another) get way too "handsy" with me on a ride on Saturday that was very close to having to be addressed.
> 
> ...


I bought these signs from Amazon and put them on the backs of the seats.


> 2) do you just leave it running the whole time or only when people are in car?


As long as the car is running, the camera is on.


> 3) what size Micro SD card do you use?


Get two of the largest size your camera will hold. About every two weeks, reformat the one in the camera, then swap it with the other one. Extends card life greatly.


> 4) how long do you keep the videos before you delete them?


With non-stop usage, I'll get about 5 hours recording before the camera starts to overwrite entries. I don't pull videos off unless I really need to.


> 5) if i get any blowback do i just tell them the camera runs or they walk....would you ever turn it off for a Pax?


If you have it, NEVER turn it off with pax in the car. It's for your protection first and theirs second. If they object to it being on, they can hitchhike to their destination.


> 6) how often do PAXs even comment on it?


Rarely. I had one guy ask me about it because he was thinking about getting one for his personal car for insurance purposes.

This is the camera I chose. I also paid an extra $20 for the GPS mount that puts the location and speed on the video.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

That statement can go two ways. Left to imagination, the way it goes depends on the orientation of the imaginer.

Private rooms have different meanings to different people.



Cableguynoe said:


> "A man putting his hands on me would be reason for me to *turn my dash cam off.*
> 
> What would happen next I'll leave to everyones imagination."


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't have an answer to your questions, just a comment on your situation
> 
> A man putting his hands on me would be reason for me to turn my dash cam off.
> 
> What would happen next I'll leave to everyones imagination.


Buttsecks?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I probably wouldnt have spent nearly $200 on a single channel recorder .GoPros are nicd for high quality video if you plan on becoming a YouTube uber driver but for half the orice you could have gotten decent dash cam that also records the front of your car for accidents .

Does the go pro have night vision recording?

I keep recording i felt had no incident for 60 days. If it was a group of drunk females, 120 days. If a group of sober females, 90 days. If it was a single drunk or sober female, indefinitely. If there was an incident, even in the slightest such as pax being a jerk, regardless of sex or age, 12 months. This includes any incident that required cleanup fees.

I aint gonna be on the wrong end of the #MeToo movement...


----------



## Lordrlm (Jun 3, 2018)

I have a lot in common with the OP, I wanted a dash but also wanted a gopro so I bought a gopro hero5 first. Did some testing in the car and realized the gopro has a lot of draw backs. It has no night vision, battery life is very short, unit gets hotter than hell after recording for awhile plus you have to take the camera out of it cradle to change the sd card. 
After getting some info on this forum I decided on the N2 Pro and last night was my first time using it. Of course I didn't realize I wasn't recording audio but fixed that before my last couple of trips. 
I didn't have one issue with passengers after tell them I was recording. I drive almost all nights and do a lot of rural runs so its pitch black in the car, the N2 did a great job of filming in really dark car. You can see all you need, not 1080 in night mode but a good black and white picture. So far I'm happy with the N2 and I love my GoPro but they are very different cameras and used for different things.


----------

